# Account gebannt aufgrund auffälliger Aktiviäteten



## Goxi (26. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe bei euch ein paar Antworten, auf ein eher unschönes Thema, zu finden.

Ich besitze und spiele seit dem 20.05.12 Diablo 3. In den letzten 5 Wochen habe ich die Lust am Spiel verloren und mich am Tag nur einmal für eine Minute eingeloggt und hab auf meine Auktionen geguckt. Nicht mehr. Gestern bin ich dann meinem Couseng, der seit Monaten mal wieder online war, nachgejoind und wir hab 10 min ein Ereigniss in Akt 1 gedaddelt. Wir verabschiedeten uns, da wir beide keine Lust mehr hatten, loggten uns aus und beendeten das Spiel. Als ich später einen Blick auf die neuen Auktionen werfen wollte, wurde ich durch die Bannmeldung überrascht.
Tatsächlich wurde ich wegen "verdächtiger Aktivitäten" gebannt!?

Jetzt steht da auch, dass ich meinen Account mit einem Passwortwechsel reaktivieren könnte. Als ich das versuchte, merkte ich, dass ich mich nichtmehr an den Namen und Nachnahmen den ich vor ca 4 Jahren, zu meinen Diablo 2 Zeiten, angegeben hab erinnere.

Meine Frage ist also, ob ich diese Informatinen mir ähnlich wie mein Passwort auf die email schicken lassen kann, oder die Möglichkeit habe meinen Account mir Personalausweiß und Cdkey foto zu bestätigen.

P.S. Das ist mein vollkommender ernst, bitte. Ich spiele das Spiel zwar eigentlich nie aber mit einer Höchstmenge von 30 Millionen an Gold die ich je besessen habe finde ich es schon schade 50€ in den Sand gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2012)

Wo musst du Daten eingeben, die zu Diablo2 gehören?

Meinst du deinen Battle.Net-Account im allgemeinen? Dieser hat eigentlich nichts mit Diablo2 zu tun, außer du hast mal deinen Diablo2-Key zu einem Battle.Net Account hinzugefügt, um das installieren von CD zu sparen.

Eventuell kann dir die Kundenhotline helfen.

PS: Warum verwendet man nicht seinen richtigen Namen für solche Accounts?


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2012)

Was hat der Battle.net Account mit dem Diablo 2 Account zu tun?


----------



## Goxi (26. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wo musst du Daten eingeben, die zu Diablo2 gehören?
> 
> Meinst du deinen Battle.Net-Account im allgemeinen? Dieser hat eigentlich nichts mit Diablo2 zu tun, außer du hast mal deinen Diablo2-Key zu einem Battle.Net Account hinzugefügt, um das installieren von CD zu sparen.
> 
> ...



Richtig es geht um meinen Battlenetaccount.

Auch richtig ist, dass ich meinen cdkey auf diesem eingegeben hab und das war vor ca 3-4 Jahren sagen wir ich war damals 14 Jahre alt und habe meinen damaligen Ingame namen benutzt, weil ich früher halt zweifel hatte weil das Spiel ja ab 16 war...

Kundenhotline weisst mich immer zu den 2 Seiten auf denen ich mein Passwort reseten kann, aber genau da liegt ja mein Problem und da ich nicht zu einem richtigen, echten Mitarbeiter durchkomme bin ich auch nicht in der Lage dieses überhaupt zu erwähnen.

Alles komisch und ich steig nichtmehr so recht durch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. September 2012)

personalausweis hinschicken wird auch nicht klappen, wenn der name nicht übereinstimmt. über die beiden seriennummern könntest du es probieren. gb doch einfach ein, das du den namen nicht mehr weißt und leg fotos der beiden seriennummern bei

die bannmeldung kam aber shcon beim einloggen und nicht nur scam per email? kam ne email?

du hast für d2 nen account angelegt und das hinzugefügt, obwohl dafür keiner gebraucht wird? wenn du aus diablo2 heraus den acc erstellt hast, dann ist das auch kein bnet acc


----------



## Lancegrim (27. September 2012)

Ich wollt grad schreiben "Du weißt deinen eigenen Vor und Nachnamen nicht mehr??" aber so...


Hmmm sehr seltsam, ruf beim Support an. Es gibt ne Hotline wo man direkt zu nem Mitarbeiter kommt, jedenfalls is das bei WoW so und das läuft ja auch übers Bnet. Wenn du bei der "Vorauswahl" immer bei nem AB landest, gib halt was anderes an, damit du bei nem Kundenmitarbeiter landest und erklär ihm das ganze dann.

Ticket hast du schon erstellt?

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/ticket/submit


----------



## myadictivo (27. September 2012)

im web-formular zur passwort-rücksetzung kann man doch auch angeben zumindest den nachnamen nicht angeben zu müssen.
eventuell einfach mal probieren was passiert wenn man einfach nur emailadresse (auf die läuft ja der account) und irgendeinen vornamen angibt.

mit d2 accountnamen kenn ich mich jetzt auch nicht aus. zu den zeiten als ich gespielt hab, war d2 noch nicht ans bnet verknüpft. allerdings frag ich mich, wie du d3 eingerichtet hast.
immerhin hättest du dich ja da zumindest mal im bnet account anmelden müssen. und da dürfte dann auch auf der startseite groß und fett dein angegebener name gestanden haben.


----------



## hockomat (27. September 2012)

eigentlich kann man das auch alles mit eingabe der letzten 6 zahlen des cd keys resetten


----------



## myadictivo (27. September 2012)

keine ahnung. gibt wohl verschiedene möglichkeiten. aber jetzt wo du´s sagst. glaube kumpel hat seinen gesperrten account damals auch über die CD-key eingabe wieder bekommen..
auf jeden fall wars möglich über die homepage und ohne telefon/ticket gedöns. man muss nur bißl suchen


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. September 2012)

Eine mögliche Ursache ... ?

Bei mir hat das vergleichsweise neu installierte Avast am Freitag eine Prüfung der besuchten Seiten vorgenommen. Danach waren fast alle Passwortverbindungen gelöscht. Ich mußte mich bis auf hier bei Buffed bei jeder ab da besuchten Seite neu einloggen.

Bei einer dieser Seiten bekam ich eine skurile Meldung nach der ersten richtigen Einloggeingabe: in etwa ...

Ich hätte die gültige Anzahl an Versuche der Passworteingabe überschritten und müsse mich genauer ausweisen.
Da hat Avast wohl mehrmals nachgefragt, was von der Seitenüberwachung als auch verdächtige Aktivvität eingestuft wurde ?


Im Übrigen bekomm ich dieses Jahr etwa alle 2 Monate eine mail von Noreplay, dem Verwalter der Blizzardaccounts mit der Behauptung, ich hätte meinen WoW-Account verkauft. Da das in englisch ist und ich mich auf Deutsch angemeldet hab, ignoriere ich die Sache. Die letzte is sogar von Blizzard Entertainment selbst. Hab ja auch nicht vor eine darüber angemeldete Sache zu reaktivieren.


----------



## myadictivo (27. September 2012)

passwörter aus dem browser löschen und oder fake mails (bekomm ich jeden tag für beinahe jedes mmorpg welches ich gespielt hab) sind nervig, aber wenn man nicht mehr in den account einlogen kann (trotz korrekter daten) und so ne email bekommt wird wohl was wahres dran sein an der sperre


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

Schade dass hier immer nur so "spannende" Themen behandelt werden und Aussagen zum Spiel selbst nichtmal mehr mit der Lupe zu finden sind. Dabei ist es seit 1.0.4 sehr ordentlich und wird mit dem nächsten Patch weiter verbessert. Trotzdem hoffe ich natürlich, dass sich für den TE alles zum Guten wendet.


----------



## myadictivo (27. September 2012)

ich denke mal bis zum pvp patch ist hier eh tote hose 
und wenn sie pvp verkacken fliegt das spiel bei mir sowieso von der platte


----------



## Elrigh (27. September 2012)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem in World of Warcraft. Monate vor MOP nicht gespielt, MOP am Releasetag gekauft und seither einige Stunden gezockt. Zuletzt heute morgen bis etwa 11 Uhr. 20.30 Uhr will ich einloggen - Account gebannt. Grund: "Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen -- ausnutzende Tätigkeit: Missbrauch der Ökonomie"

Normalerweise heißt das wohl Goldkauf - das habe ich aber nicht getan und auch sonst nichts ungewöhnliches.

Der Support hat von seiner Seite aus direkt eine E-Mail geschrieben und mich darüber informiert, dass mein Account wohl gehacked wurde, inklusive Geheimer Sicherheitsfrage. Eigentlich kaum glaubbar. Um die geheime Sicherheitsfrage herauszufinden und die Antwort darauf müsste ich einen Keylogger oder Spyware auf dem PC gehabt haben, während ich die Daten eingegeben oder geändert hab. Dem ist aber nicht so.

4 verschiedene Virenscanner bescheinigen mir ein sauberes System.

Jedenfalls will der Support von mir eine neue E-Mail, eine neue Sicherheitsfrage mit neuer Antwort.

Mittlerweile ist auch mein D3 Zugang gesperrt - ebenfalls wegen verdächtiger Aktivitäten.


----------



## Goxi (28. September 2012)

Ich kann gar kein Tickit erstellen, da ich ja auch im Battlenet gebannt bin ._.
Kann ich dies denn eventuell von dem Account eines Freundes aus machen oder kommt das nicht gut rüber?
Könnte mir sonst netterweise jemand eine Email (an der ich das Bild der Hülle mit Cdkey schicken kann) oder die "richtige" support hotlinenummer geben?

Ich hab schon Stunden damit verbracht auf der Battlenet Seite Antworten zu finden, aber vergeblich wie ihr sehen könnt.


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

Mir wurde mal der Battle.Net-Account mit der selben Nachricht gesperrt, als ich mich ausnahmsweise mal von nem Windows 2008 Server im Battle.Net einloggte, um kurz was nachzuschauen. Der Passwort-Restore funktionierte auch nach dem 8.Versuch immernoch nicht. Also hab ichs mal von meinem Handy aus versucht und siehe da: es ging. Schon beim ersten Versuch konnte ich das Passwort resetten und einloggen. Als ich mich dann wieder am PC vom Windows 2008 Server aus einloggen wollte war wieder zack die Accountsperre da. Ich nehme an, dass Blizzard gewisse IPs, Standorte oder sonstige Systemvoraussetzungen präventiv sperrt wenn sie ihnen verdächtig erscheinen. Daher würd ich Dir vorschlagen: Versuchs an nem andern PC nochmal mit dem Passwort-Reset, vielleicht funktionierts ja.


----------



## Goxi (28. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir wurde mal der Battle.Net-Account mit der selben Nachricht gesperrt, als ich mich ausnahmsweise mal von nem Windows 2008 Server im Battle.Net einloggte, um kurz was nachzuschauen. Der Passwort-Restore funktionierte auch nach dem 8.Versuch immernoch nicht. Also hab ichs mal von meinem Handy aus versucht und siehe da: es ging. Schon beim ersten Versuch konnte ich das Passwort resetten und einloggen. Als ich mich dann wieder am PC vom Windows 2008 Server aus einloggen wollte war wieder zack die Accountsperre da. Ich nehme an, dass Blizzard gewisse IPs, Standorte oder sonstige Systemvoraussetzungen präventiv sperrt wenn sie ihnen verdächtig erscheinen. Daher würd ich Dir vorschlagen: Versuchs an nem andern PC nochmal mit dem Passwort-Reset, vielleicht funktionierts ja.




Ist ja interessant, allein Anschein nach wechsel ich die Ientität sobald ich mich am PC unten im Büro einlogge und die (selben!) Daten die ich eingebe stimmen plötzlich mit der Emailaresse überein, genius! 

Okay vielen Dank! Ich such dann mal die Hülle für die ersten 6 Ziffern des Keys raus !


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

Hab gerne geholfen  also natürlich nur wenns funktioniert ^^

Wenn Du wieder Zugriff auf Deinen Account hast, würd ich übrigens die SMS-Benachrichtungen aktivieren (also falls Du ein Abo-Handy hast). Da bekommst Du dann ne SMS mit nem Reset-Code, falls Du das Passwort wiedermal zurücksetzen musst. Finde das recht praktisch. Musst einfach dran denken, falls Du mal Deine Handy-Nummer wechseln solltest, dass Du dann Deinen Battle.Net-Account aktualisierst. Allerdings kann man heute ja leicht die alte Nummer zu nem andern Anbieter portieren lassen, dann muss man sich auch keine neue Nummer merken.


----------



## Elrigh (28. September 2012)

Anders herum wurde mein Bann anscheinend genau deshalb ausgelöst - weil ich nicht wie üblich online ging, sondern ohne es zu merken noch Ghost-VPN an hatte, mit einem ausländischen Server.

Prompt hat Blizzard einen Hackversuch vermutet und gesperrt.

Nachdem das Problem geklärt war, war der Support sehr zuvorkommend, es dauerte insgesamt keine 4 Stunden, bis ich wieder Zugang hatte. Allerdings muss ich die neue E-Mail Adresse, Sicherheitsfrage und Antwort beibehalten. Zudem wurde mir empfohlen, einen Authentifikator zu benutzen.

Hätte ich den vorher schon benutzt, hätte das einen Bann wohl vermieden.

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer...

Extrem verwirrend ist und bleibt aber die eingängliche Behauptung, mein Account hätte die Ökonomie des Spiels mißbraucht. Die Meldung ist völlig verkehrt und führt total in die Irre.


----------



## BushidoSushi (27. Oktober 2012)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Anders herum wurde mein Bann anscheinend genau deshalb ausgelöst - weil ich nicht wie üblich online ging, sondern ohne es zu merken noch Ghost-VPN an hatte, mit einem ausländischen Server.
> 
> Prompt hat Blizzard einen Hackversuch vermutet und gesperrt.
> 
> ...



Jo bitte wenn dich schon keine hacker fertig machen sondern Blizzard dann muss man einfach nen Authentifikator benützen.....


Bei mir so ein ähnliches problem ich kann zwar wow zocken aber sobald ich mich in D3 einloggen  will kommt der gleiche mist wie hier und natürlich konnte ich dann auch kein wow mehr zocken. 

Dann ne weile rumprobiert bis ich wieder in wow konnte dennoch wurde das problem in D3 nicht gelöst und bekam gleich den zweiten Bann als ich mich dort einloggen wollte, leider geil.....alles wieder in grün gemacht nur das ich mich halt nichtmehr in D3 einlogge einfach kein bock mehr mich damit zu befassen wenn ich schon nen verbundenen Battlenet account habe und dann so ein Blödsinn rauskommt, hier wurde nicht von Blizz übertrieben sondern einfach Mist gebaut.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ein Account wegen verdächtigen Aktivitäten gesperrt wird und die E-Mail dazu direkt nachdem man diese Meldung angezeigt bekommt ankommt, dann hat sich vermutlich etwas am PC verändert bzw. am Internetzugang.

Hatte ich auch mehrmals, als ich mal zwischenzeitlich über UMTS statt Kabel surfen musste.

Wenn man sich aber einloggt und die E-Mail schon vorher angekommen ist, dann war wohl wer anders mit dem Account eingeloggt ...


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Oktober 2012)

Goxi schrieb:


> Jetzt steht da auch, dass ich meinen Account mit einem Passwortwechsel reaktivieren könnte. Als ich das versuchte, merkte ich, dass ich mich nichtmehr an den Namen und Nachnahmen den ich vor ca 4 Jahren, zu meinen Diablo 2 Zeiten, angegeben hab erinnere.


Da frage ich mich gerade, was das dann mit Diablo 3 zu tun hat? Wenn doch, dann müsstest du das Passwort noch im Mai diesen Jahres gewusst haben, wenn du D3 zu diesem Account hinzugefügt hast, oder nicht? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Könnte ja sein...


----------



## stefanru (30. Oktober 2012)

ich frage mich was bei D3 keine auffälliger aktiviäteten sind


----------

